# Heres a pic of me HARD at work. (Bill your gonig to love this one)



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

*Heres a pic of me HARD at work. (Bill your going to love this one)*

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Bill_Vincent/?action=view&current=green18.jpg
This was taken back in 2005. You can see Bill Vincent in the back ground doing what he does best. Then you can see me doing what I do best. Yeap some day Bill when you get as good as me you can stand around and get paid the big bucks.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Bill_Vincent/?action=view&current=maplesunday1.jpg

Not sure if knew that all of your pictures are there for everyone to view. This one brings back memories.


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats Bill's "photo Bucket" he tells customers to go there all the time.


dougchips said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Bill_Vincent/?action=view&current=maplesunday1.jpg
> 
> Not sure if knew that all of your pictures are there for everyone to view. This one brings back memories.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Right now, I'm busy setting up another account under the name creativetile_bv, to be used as a portfolio. It'll have a few more technical photos in it, and it'll be ALL tile-- no fishing, no family, no political cartoons or photos! 

One other improvement I'll have over my personal account-- I'm setting it up in folders-- backsplashes, bathrooms, kitchens, etc. for a little easier navigation.


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

how are you guys making those stars in the tile, I would like to try one of those some time if you'll share your secret


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

You think thats something check this out: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Bill_Vincent/?action=view&current=silhouetteduckinflight.jpg
I'll let bill tell you how to do it.
Thanks
Adam




tileguy51 said:


> how are you guys making those stars in the tile, I would like to try one of those some time if you'll share your secret


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

tileguy51-- I DID share it a long time ago. It's been on the net now for about 2-3 years. 

http://www.ceramic-tile-floor.info/Tile design/innovtiledesign2.htm

Matter of fact, the compass rose Adam showed the picture of is the same one I showed the steps for in the url above. "Step 3" should look familiar! 

here's the most recent one, done in the front entry of the hardwood guy I work with on most jobs:


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

here is the latest house i just finished


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

That's some pretty sweet work, mister!!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Just looked at those photos. F n awesome. Man, I need a proffesional, dont I ? Theres no way I can do that.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

_Theres no way I can do that._

Why not? It's all a matter of the planning and layout. I've got some pics of some really awesome work, all done by DIYers over the last 3-4 years, just by coming into the forums. I'll put some together, upload them, and post em here. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Keep in mind that every one of the following projects are DIY projects done by people with no knowledge of the tile trade, other than how they've been directed in the forums:










This one's actually a wall mounted waterfall:





































In this one, the images in the listello were all home made:



























THe center of this table is actually a propane fired BBQ pit. I don't know what happened to it, but I I had a night time pic of this fired up, and it's really pretty awesome. This guy built the whole shebang:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

That poker table is awesome!


----------



## C. Skilled S. (Dec 6, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

If you notice, there's a website watermark at the bottom of that pic. The guy actually started a business from what he learned in the forums. All the tables are his.

I almost forgot one! This one, and the travertine tub surround above were both done by someone a few of you may know. For those of you who go into John Bridge's forum, these were both done by Marge and her husband, Dave.


----------



## Jerry T (Sep 25, 2003)

Bill, if that is that AZSteve (?) guy he does some amazing work. I ain't about to go head to head with that fella. :notworthy


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Steve's the one who did the tables, waterfall, and bbq pit.

Keep in mind-- these are just the pics I've saved, because they were so outstanding. If you go into any of the old threads over at John BRidge's, I'm sure you could come up with a couple of gigs of impressive DIY pics.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow...those are some pretty freakin humbling pics eh? Very nice work for sure. The big advantage the DIYers have over us is it perfectly ok for _their_ projects to take months to complete. Most of my customers need a *known* completion date :laughing:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Try taking months on builder jobs. Especially when the buyers start coming in while construction is still in progress.
I still have whip marks on my back from the slave driver hurrying me to finish.


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow this thread is still going.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A local stone company will cut that kind of stuff on their waterjet machine. They cut stone, tile, metal, you name it. Just give them the material and the cad file. They will give you the cut pieces of inlay and the surrounding pieces.

They've done some nice logo stuff for the entryways of businesses.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

There's a place about an hour away from me (South Portland) that also has a waterjet. Their prices are pretty high, though. High enough that I could do this same kind of work, still charge a damn good price, and take care of those who don't want to pay the waterjet prices.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I might get some flak for this question but: Bill, what do you use to cut the tile? only thing I've cut with is a wet saw with a sliding table but those points look way too sharp to be done on such.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

That's exactly what they were cut with. The only time I use anything more specialized is when the cuts aren't straight.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice!!

what do you use to mark your cuts, a wax pencil? is there something better?

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Staples sells red lead pencils, they work great on dark granites and polished tiles


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Wax pencil, grease pencil, china marker-- whatever you want to call it-- Any time I'm using a wet saw of ANY kind, I'll use one so I don't lose my marks on the saw.


----------

